# PCV Valve



## synfin (Aug 13, 2005)

Can anyone tell me where PCV valve is located on 2001 Sentra GXE, 1.8L, auto ?
I have trouble locating it. Does anyone has a picture of a location ?


----------



## bonestocksentra2001 (Aug 29, 2005)

synfin said:


> Can anyone tell me where PCV valve is located on 2001 Sentra GXE, 1.8L, auto ?
> I have trouble locating it. Does anyone has a picture of a location ?


Stand at the passenger front tire with the hood open, look at the spot where you put the oil in when you refill it. To its left about 3 inches or so is a rubber hose going toward the cockpit of the car. The hose connects to the PCV, which is "plugged" into the valve cover. If you still need a pic, I'll email you with one.


----------



## synfin (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks. But I am sorry. I still have problem locating it. I could not see anything that looks like PCV valve. Can you please send me a picture ? ( synfin at unixroute dot com ) I am a complete newb with cars, just trying to learn. Could not find it anywhere on internet.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

dude. he couldn't have made it more simple.

the oil fill cap, on the top of the engine. Right near that, sticking out of the engine going to the intake manifold is a hose. The PCV valve is on the valve cover side of the hose.


----------



## lumbad (May 8, 2005)

no need to be rude chimmike


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm not being rude. He made another thread a couple weeks ago and I answered. Instead he bumps this one....I don't think he even looked under the hood.


----------



## lumbad (May 8, 2005)

oh ok. my bad then, sry.


----------



## synfin (Aug 13, 2005)

chimmike said:


> I'm not being rude. He made another thread a couple weeks ago and I answered. Instead he bumps this one....I don't think he even looked under the hood.


chimmike, Thanks for the answer dude. I really looked under the hood many times. I am just trying to learn about cars, don't know chit about 'em. Sorry for frustrating you. Really. 

Cheers


----------

